# What breed could my cat be?



## Zinalu (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm curious what breed my cat could be and how to find out.
First I thought he was just a "farm cat", as we say here in sweden, it's not a special breed, but then I stumbled upon this breed called Bombay and it was so similar to my cat in looks and typical personality, my cat is a rescue cat and was found alone as a kitten, so no one knows his mother or who his past owner might have been, there seem to have been no inquiries on a lost black kitten either.

There is quiet a lot that match the description of a Bombay.






Silky coat, wide set eyes, likes to play fetch, gains weight easily, muscular, affectionate, we do take him on walks in a leash, he easily get a snotty nose.

He is quiet a big cat, When I bought a pretty regular sized litter box for him, it was to small for him! But thankfully he use it anyway, I don't think I can afford a bigger one yet.


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

He's adorable. I don't know what kindof breed he is but he's adorable


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

It is really hard to tell breeds of cats unless you know the parents breed. Whatever he is, he is beautiful and a big boy! How much does he weigh?


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

I think bombays typically have copper eyes. No matter  your boy is gorgeous! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zinalu (Aug 31, 2013)

Jetlaya67 said:


> It is really hard to tell breeds of cats unless you know the parents breed. Whatever he is, he is beautiful and a big boy! How much does he weigh?


He weight about 4-5 kg ( 10 lbs I think ) 
He might be a bit overfed tough, but when we have given him less food to lose some weight he is still pretty big.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Domestic Short Hair. Bombay's are pretty rare...the chances that someone would lose a kitten or even allow their cat to mate unsupervised is pretty much zero. 

I know the comment about not being able to afford a new litterbox was off the cuff and it's not something you asked about. But...if you don't have a few dollars for a litter box, I hope you have started an emergency fund for your cat. Medical emergencies can happen at any time and it would be a shame if he couldn't be treated.


----------



## Zinalu (Aug 31, 2013)

doodlebug said:


> Domestic Short Hair. Bombay's are pretty rare...the chances that someone would lose a kitten or even allow their cat to mate unsupervised is pretty much zero.
> 
> I know the comment about not being able to afford a new litterbox was off the cuff and it's not something you asked about. But...if you don't have a few dollars for a litter box, I hope you have started an emergency fund for your cat. Medical emergencies can happen at any time and it would be a shame if he couldn't be treated.


It's not like the litterbox is a problem and he's just fine, and litterboxes are pretty expensive here actually, but I do have money if he needs to be treated by a vet, but since the litterbox is fine that can wait a while more.


----------



## Zinalu (Aug 31, 2013)

Yuki'sMum said:


> I think bombays typically have copper eyes. No matter  your boy is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I thought about that as well, but then I saw some have greenish or yellow, so I got a bit confused about the usuall eyecolor, thank you :smile:


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Think of coat color like skin tone... it doesn't mean you're anything in particular. In fact, black cats are the most common color of cat and the Bombay is one of the rarest breeds. A purebred Bombay would come spayed/neutered, or have a contract where the owner must do so. People spending 800+ dollars on a cat aren't going to have it wandering the streets to be picked up at the SPCA.

Most cats aren't and never were related to a breed, that thinking is backwards. Purebred cats were taken from the general population of cats because of an interesting look or characteristics emerging, with many breeds they were created less than 50 years ago, and bred from there -- hardly enough time for that breed to get _back_ into the general population. Therefore, most cats never were related to a purebred, but plenty of purebreds have regular old street cats in their genetic history. They aren't like dogs that way where you look at them can can often tell what breeds were in their genetic history -- a black cat isn't a Bombay, a pointed cat isn't a Siamese, a gray cat isn't a Russian Blue, etc. etc. etc. as all of these colors can be found in a cat on the street.

But he is pretty. I love black kitties!


----------

